# Solved: Volume leveling for Media Player?



## EricsComp (Oct 7, 2010)

Just wondering if there is a way to do volume leveling on my music using windows media player for Windows 7?
I have looked everywhere and can't seem to figure it out.

I am tired of listening to music on my mp3 player and having to adjust the volume all the time.
Also, is there another media player that the experts on here recommend? I recently downloaded Media Monkey because a friend said he liked it, but I have not used it yet.


Thank You!


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

open media player little tiny tab under burn clcik level music


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

EricsComp said:


> I recently downloaded Media Monkey because a friend said he liked it


Yes, I would definitely use MediaMonkey instead of WMP. I recommend it to people all the time. It has an option to volume level tracks automatically using MP3 Gain technology. It adjusts the volume and writes a tag to the file so the track will play at the modified volume no matter what software you use to play it.

So you run all your tracks through the volume leveling, download them to your Mp3 player and they will all play at about the same volume.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

MP3Gain


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

The volume leveling in WMP doesn't work very well and I'd suggest leaving it off. Personally I use MP3Gain (noyb gave a link) to level volumes. Or if you prefer switching media players as stantley suggested, media monkey is a decent route to take.


----------

